# KPPP problem

## alfotis

Hello,

I have a major problem with kppp. 

In order to connect to my ISP (University of Aegean), I have to give as username something like domain\username. 

The problem with this is that the "\" is recognised as an escape character and forces kppp to crash with exit status 16.

Is there a way to avoid this and connect normally with my domain\username account?

Thanks,

Fotis

----------

## Beetle B.

Try domain\\username

----------

## alfotis

Sorry, Didn't work.

Can I make any script that can do this?

----------

## Beetle B.

pppd can probably do it, but it usually has to be run by root - maybe there's a way around that.

----------

## alfotis

I am running pppd as root

I have a major problem because I cannot do anything on the web. Not even emerge...

Few weeks ago, I used to have windows in order to get Internet access but now I only have gentoo linux, so I need to get this problem solved

----------

## Beetle B.

Wait - so if I understand correctly, it doesn't connect properly using pppd?

----------

## alfotis

Yes, but only when I give a username containing character \  (escape character). pppd crashes with exit status 16, kppp says Modem Hangup, and it is not able to provide any help...

----------

